# WHat kind of plant is this and how to trim it?



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have had this plant for a few months and it was with another plant which wasnt aquatic so when it started to die i cut it off and now this one is doing really well. I tried looking it up but they all look the same to me. I noticed the bigger leaves are starting to die or whatever and i was wondering if I should cut those leaves off? There is a picture of it.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

im not certain but it looks like an amazon sword to me


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i bought it at petco and i went on there website and im almost 100% positive that it is a Anubias lanceolata but now i dont know what to do with it. Off to do some research.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

nvm i googled Anubias lanceolata and the plants that came up looked a lot different so now im lost again.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a aeration strip across the back of the aquarium, should i turn it off during the day?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Its some species of Anubias.

You can turn off the air pump as it hinders plant growth. It really doesn't need to be on at all unless you want it to be. Its main effect is really just aesthetics.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i think what you and i both have is a Anubias Gigantea. here is a link about the plant. not much info on it though. but its worth a shot. http://www.azgardens.com/p-999-anubias-gigantea-aquarium-plant.aspx 

hope this helps as i too am looking at the same type of plant lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Anubias are great plants..."DO NOT PLANT THEM IN THE SUBSTRATE".....get a nice piece of driftwood and tie the plant to it with some sewing thread...slow growers but they need very little light..fish don't bother them either.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I planted mine in my gravel, and they seem to be growing, and pretty quick too, some have almost doubled, theirs a couple that are growing a bit slow but alteast thier growing and getting new leaf starts, but I have had them only about two months now, so we will see what the long haul has to bring, but on another note they do get alot of ambiant light and some direct sunlight durring the day, my living room has two big windows that catch sun most the day, and I live in el paso so its sunny everyday all year round.


----------



## serpa_man (Mar 7, 2011)

i also have mine in the substrate. one plant i think already has a new leaf begging to grow. just gotta figure out one more plant and i shall be good lol.


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

The only problem is that their rhizome will rot and the plant will die if it is under the substrate too long. Tie it to a rock or peice of driftwood or be extra sure that only the roots are under the substrate so that the long tube part that the leaves grow out of is above the gravel.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

canadian_oto said:


> the only problem is that their rhizome will rot and the plant will die if it is under the substrate too long. Tie it to a rock or peice of driftwood or be extra sure than only the roots are under the substrate than the long tube part that the leaves grow out of is above the gravel.


+1


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

from my experience, i bought one from petsmart and the big leaves were starting to get kind of yellow, i heard that you are supposed to take the whole leaf off but i just cut off the yellow part and it kept dying, so i took off the whole stem of the leaf with yellow and i was starting to get pessamistic about it, but then more started to grow from the bulb part, and instead of big round leaves, its more thin long leaves, ill get a pic


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

here ya go =]


----------

